# HeyPK



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I just learned of the passing of HeyPK late last year, he was a very important member here at APC and a friend. I felt compelled to post something here in his honor. You can read more about Paul in the lates The Aquatic Gardener. (Thanks for the article, Cavan)

I can honestly say that without him, APC would probably not be here. He was one of the tireless, early members who generously shared his experience and knowledge freely to anyone who asked. He was instrumental in the development of the Plant Finder. He moderated several sub-forums.

I know I am very thankful to have known him at least via the medium of the Internet. I learned a lot from him and I know many of you did too.

Paul, thank you for everything you did for the members of this site. God's speed.

Best regards,

Art


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Art,

I too never met Paul in person but he was always a helpful, knowledgeable, and patient mentor for me when I was first getting involved in this hobby. He will be truly missed.


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

hi

i had the fortune to spend a weekend with Paul on one of Toms plantfest weekends back 6 years ago. he was paired with my on the canoe rides and was very very patient. 

he was a wealth of knowledge to speak with and a kind, gentle man. a dedicated teacher to hia students and lover of biology. 

Just the other day.. i waa on the forums and wondered what he was doing
may god rest his soul and he is up there scaping away and experimenting with plants

Gilly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Paul has been a friend of mine almost from the very beginning of my participation in the hobby. It's still hard for me to believe and accept that he won't be back here on the forums or at the conventions. I will always appreciate his contributions to APC and the hobby in general and I think he just can't be replaced. 

I'll greatly miss our phone conversations too. He was a good guy and a real character.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I think HeyPK is one of the most influential gardeners, ever. Best wishes to family and friends. I'm sorry to read this news.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I also didn't know about this until I read Cavan's article. I began talking to Paul on the APD forum and then met him in person at the 2004 Plant Fest (I met you also, Gilly). I remember being fascinated with his ability to determine each and every plant we asked him about. One thing I specifically remember was complaining to myself about how loud the cicadas were. He took the time to explain why he rather liked them and how he found them interesting. I'm really upset to see a thoughtful, interesting man go before his time.

Scott


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

...I am glad to have met him at the river trip.

Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine; et lux perpetua luceat eis; requiescant in pace...


----------



## Tarzan113 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was a co-founder of AGA and its first chair. Paul was a very early member and I was immediately taken with his quiet demeanor and the fact that he always tried to get members to think out of the box and experiment. Strangely enough, I never met him face-to-face and I attended the last AGA convention hoping to finally meet him. This left me despondent. He was a great asset to the hobby and will be missed.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, this is depressing news!! I always respected him as an immense asset to us in the hobby. He has a sterling reputation, and deservedly so. Thanks Paul for everything.


----------

